# Alternative zu Applet mit HTML-Einbindung



## Kanitrino (28. Dez 2009)

Hallo, Experten,

Ich habe ein paar Java-Applets programmiert. Für meine Internetseite*) kann ich sie schön in eine HTML-Seite einbinden. Auf diese kann man über ein Inhaltsverzeichnis (auch gestaffelt) zugreifen, das ebenfall eine HTML-Seite (mit Links) ist.

So weit, so gut. Ich frage mich nun, wie man dasselbe mit Applikationen erreichen kann (irgendwie sind Applets wohl unbeliebt), wenn ich diese nicht ins Netz stelle, sondern einfach nur Ordnung in meine Programme bringen will.

Ich stelle mir ein zentrales, graphisch ansprechendes Inhaltsverzeichnis vor, in dem durch Anklicken ein Fenster mit einer Java-Anwendung aufgerufen wird. Dieses erscheint dann, es ist in einen schönen Rahmen eingebunden, in dem sich ein Button befindet, mit dem ich dann in das Inhaltsverzeichnis zurückspringen kann. 

Kurz, wie geht das ohne Applets ? 
Eine Kombination mit HTML - wie bisher - wäre durchaus willkommen.
Unter welchem Stichwort muss ich suchen ? 

MfG
Kanitrino

*) Simulations


----------



## eRaaaa (28. Dez 2009)

Mhm ich werfe mal "Java Web Start" in den Raum 

Lesson: Java Web Start (The Java™ Tutorials > Deployment)


----------



## Kanitrino (28. Dez 2009)

Hallo eRaaaa,

Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort. Ich werd' mich mal verschärft darin einlesen.

Ich hoffe das ist auch Stand der Technik. Als kleiner Java-Amateur versuche ich nämlich verzweifelt, die Anzahl der zusätzlich herunterzuladenden Programmier-Features und der zusätzlich zu erlernenden Codes ein wenig in Grenzen zu halten.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Kanitrino (30. Dez 2009)

Ich habe es geahnt ! Es ist doch immer wieder dasselbe....

Also, ich habe versucht, mich über Java Web Start schlau zu machen und mir mehrere Online-Schriften studiert. Nach einem allgemeinverständlichen Anfang kumulierten diese jedoch irgendwann in einem Hardcore-Web-Fachchinesisch und ich blicke nicht mehr durch.

Wohlgemerkt : Ich will meine Applikationen nicht - in Worten : NICHT !! - ins Netz stellen. Meine Frage lautete lediglich, wie ich Java-Anwendungen in meinem eigenen Computer so handhaben kann wie in HTML eingebundene Applets. Wenn ein (lokal arbeitender) Java Web Start dazu hilfreich sein kann, wäre ich dafür offen, aber es muss nicht sein. Denkbar wäre auch eine reine Java-Lösung.

Könnte mir bitte jemand in ein paar Stichworten skizzieren, was ich machen soll ?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (31. Dez 2009)

Mach eine ausführbare JAR. Musst einfach ein paar Applet spezifische Dinge umschreiben.**
Eine Jar kann man wie ein normales Programm mit doppelklick ausführen.
(Sagen wir mal, wenn Java installiert ist und nicht irgend ein WinRar-Mist die endung .jar
für sich beansprucht- Sonst halt via Open with... oder so)

EDIT:
hier sollten alle Infos stehen:
Lesson: Packaging Programs in JAR Files (The Java™ Tutorials > Deployment)

** zum Beispiel aus JApplet wird ein JFrame und du brauchst eine main

und natürlich hier:
http://www.java-forum.org/spezialthemen/18384-6-varianten-java-programme-starten-jar-bat-exe-cd.html


----------



## Kanitrino (31. Dez 2009)

Hallo Müder Joe, Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Ich habe die zitierten Quelle gelesen und fand sie sehr interessant.
Leider weiss ich immer noch nicht was ich machen soll.

Ich formuliere meine Frage also noch einmal, in der Hoffnung, dass jemand versteht, was ich will.

1. IST-Zustand : 
- Ich habe Applets von graphischen Animationen zur Verwendung im Internet geschrieben.
- Diese sind jeweils in eine HTML-Seite eingebunden (das geht bei Applets).
- Zwischen diesen Seiten kann man mittels eines HTML-Inhaltsverzeichnisses hin- und hernavigieren, zu Erklärungen oder zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis springen usw. 
(Der Start erfolgt einfach durch Anklicken einer HTML-Datei "START" (das das Inhaltsverzeichnis beinhaltet) im Windows-Explorer oder auf dem Desktop)
=> Das ist komfortabel. Das ist benutzerfreundlich. Das ist praktisch. Das ist graphisch ansprechend. HTML ist praktisch.

2. SOLL-Zustand
- Ich möchte dasselbe für Anwendungen erreichen. Diese möchte ich *nicht* ins Internet stellen. 
(Ich würde die Programme aber gern anderen Leuten geben, die sie nur benutzen wollen, ohne mit DOS-Kommandos rumzumachen)
- Einbindung von Applikationen in HTML ist nicht möglich. 
- Wäre es möglich, könnte ich den gesamten Komfort von HTML weiterhin nutzen. Es ist aber nicht möglich.

Mögliche Lösung : Ich könnte alle meine Applikationen in Applets umschreiben und so verfahren wie bisher.
Nachteil : Soweit ich es herausgehört habe, sind Applets unbeliebt.
(=> Ein möglicher Rat an mich wäre der, es doch so zu machen)

Frage : Gibt es noch eine andere Lösung, mit Applikationen genauso komfortabel zu navigieren wie mit Applets ?
(=> Ich bitte darum, einen Rat an mich vollständig zu skizzieren, es reichten mir Sichworte. 
Bitte nicht einfach "WebStart" oder "jar-Dateien" rufen)

Ist dort draußen irgendeine barmherzige Seele, die mir helfen kann ?


----------



## Spacerat (2. Jan 2010)

Also wenn es nicht gerade so etwas sein soll (http://www.java-forum.org/java-basi...r-eingabeaufforderung-starten.html#post502688), dann würd' ich mal sagen, dass es gar keine andere Möglichkeit als Webstart gibt. Wenn es vom BS bei der Installation der JVM nicht schon geschehen ist, kann man die Webstart-Dateien (*.jnlp) mit Webstart assoziieren. Dann wird die dahinterliegende Java-Anwendung statt mit java oder javaw halt mit javaws gestartet.


----------



## Kanitrino (2. Jan 2010)

Hallo Spacerat,

Das ist sehr nett von Dir, dass Du mir helfen willst.
Könntest Du mir nun bitte mit 3 Stichworten sagen, was ich jetzt mit WebStart machen soll ?

Herzlichen Dank
Klaus


----------



## Spacerat (2. Jan 2010)

Wie mit drei Stichworten? Wie soll man eine umfangreiche Technologie wie Webstart in drei Stichworten erklären? Das Einzige was ich diesbezüglich tun kann ist dir einen Link zu einer Anleitung in Deutsch geben. Java Web Start


----------



## Kanitrino (2. Jan 2010)

Es geht doch darum, dass ich NICHT ins Netz möchte, sich 95 % dieser Anleitung aber auf Netzprogrammierung beziehen. 
Ich bitte doch nur darum, mir die drei Stichworte zu nennen, an die ich mich halten soll. Ich finde sie nämlich in dem ganzen Netz-Geschwampfe nicht !


----------



## Spacerat (2. Jan 2010)

Vergiss mal diesen Netzwerk-Kram. Zufällig kann eine URL auch das Fileprotokoll ([c]file:///path/file.typ[/c]). Im Prinzip brauchst du nur die Pfade wie oben an deine Anwendung anzupassen. Wenn du aber nur eine Anwendung mit einem einzigen Jar-Archiv hast, genügt es, dieses ausführbar zu machen. Wenn die Applikation bereits als Applet vorliegt kannst du entweder eine Hybrid-Anwendung (siehe 1. Link von mir) draus machen oder das Ganze mit dem Appletviewer (dazu ist die Htmlseite nötig) starten. Entscheidend ist, dass ein ausfürbares Jar-Archiv eine Main-Methode bekommt und die Klasse sammt Pfad in der Manifest-Datei lt. Anleitung (siehe Link von "Der Müde Joe") bekannt gemacht wird.


----------



## Kanitrino (3. Jan 2010)

Hallo Spacerat,
Das hört sich schon viel übersichtlicher an, ich werd' es mir mal in Ruhe angucken.
Zunächst erst mal vielen Dank.


----------

